#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >         Dehydrators / Desalters in Oil

## Mohamed

*        Dehydrators / Desalters in Oil* 

**   * 
* ** *Dehydrators*** *Desalters**                           ()* *Electrostatic**           .** 
* *                                       .* *      :* **** *Throughput flexibility* **** *Feed type flexibility* **** *High quality water output* **** *Reduced operation and maintenance costs* **** *Reduced and minimum chemical additives*  **** *High and excellent flow distribution* **** *Rapid complete coalescence of water with minimal electrical power consumption* * 
**  

 

*  
 *Conventional AC Electrostatic Dehydrator/Desalter*

*                 .*  ** *vessels**                                            .** 
* * *  * 
* * Electrostatic AC/DC Dual Wave Dehydrator / Desalter .*



* 
* *                     ,          .** 
* * *  * 
* *                ,       * *both gas and free water from the emulsion**                 .*

See More:        Dehydrators / Desalters in Oil

----------

